# Radiator fan stays on



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

I recently installed my Carbonio CAI but I don't know if this happened before I installed it or not.
My Radiator fan stays on for a while and it turns off a while after. I'll get a time later. Is it normal? Could it be the CAI or is it a coincidence?
Could it be that I removed the part that is circled and the rest of the part/IAT sensor is just hanging there?
Oh and my engine is lightly shaking at idle. Barely enough to feel it through the wheel. I don't know if I should be worried or not.
Thanks in advanced


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

After you drive it?


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

yea after ??


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sounds normal to me but the fan shouldn't kick on though with the weather like this


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, I was driving it for an hour yesterday and it was still running around 5 minutes after I turned it off.
A few days ago, the same thing happened. I was waiting for a friend to come out and I noticed that the fan was still running. I was like hmm, must be normal. Go back into the car, a few minutes later. It's still running.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, if weather.com is right temps in Rosemead are around 80 this time of year. So I would say this is normal for those outside air temps.
Where did you relocate the IAT?


----------



## gonyofam3 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Radiator fan stays on (SpiderX1016)*

I had this happen to me 6 days after I purchased my first Rabbit. It turned out that the cooling temp sensor went bad. I had the same symptoms, but I also noticed that the temp gauge was a 190 degrees right after I started the car and I had a cell.


----------



## carlos_31820 (Jul 23, 2006)

My car did this something like this a few times before one of the fans failed. In my car, the fan would just run indefinitely after turning the car off. I'd have to re-start the car, shut it off, and the fan would turn off.
If one of the fans fails, you will get a much louder fan noise as the remaining working fan will try to compensate for the failed fan. You will also get a CEL to go with it if it does fail.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4226424


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (DUSlider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUSlider* »_Well, if weather.com is right temps in Rosemead are around 80 this time of year. So I would say this is normal for those outside air temps.
Where did you relocate the IAT?

hmm, the radiator fan doesn't stay on after I turn off the car anymore. For now.
I left it there, I only took out the part that connects to the grille.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Radiator fan stays on (SpiderX1016)*

I had a similar problem. It was the AC belt tensioner.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4102878


----------

